# I met-up with a fellow SAS member



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

This user and I rarely go on here anymore, but I thought this would be a cool story to share with the community.

For the better part of a year, @Virgo and I have had conversations over Skype. We live in the same state, so there was a lot of material for us to talk about. Every once in a while, we'd message each other and just bullsh*t for hours. The past couple months, I've been off Skype and lost contact with her. Cut to the other day, I recognized her on OKCupid, so I sent her a message. She, almost immediately, suggested we meet-up. I accepted.

We weren't sure what we should do, so I just suggested we meet at a Starbucks that's about halfway between our towns. A little lame, but a nice, quiet, casual place to meet nonetheless.

I got there first, so I waited in my car. I was kind of nervous, because I didn't know what to expect. She seemed cool in our conversations, but what would she be like in real life? I've heard some horror stories from this forum about other members from here meeting in real life. I met her in front of the Starbucks.

After an awkward first couple of minutes, we got pretty comfortable around each other, and it started to feel like one of our Skype conversations. I thought it was cool that we both understood each other's anxieties. That eased my nerves significantly. You pretty much never get that luxury in real life. My initial worries subsided. While at first, she was obviously a bit nervous (perhaps more than I was), when she opened-up, I just saw her as a warm, humble person. We lounged in the Starbucks for a while.

I didn't have a plan about what to do after Starbucks, so we just walked around the shopping center and talked, while trying to find a store to loiter in. We stumbled upon a Thai restaurant during the walk, which we entered after doing a complete lap around the complex. Also, we just needed a place to hide from the impending rainstorm.

In the resturant, we talked more, but with food in front of us. We just ordered appetizers, because we already had stuff at the Starbucks. We think our server accidentially switched our dishes, but couldn't tell 100% because we honestly didn't know what we ordered was supposed to look like. Whatever, the meeting continued. We extended our stay until the rain ended, and we made our way back to our cars. She was up for more and so was I, but I was literally out of ideas of where to go, so we just called it a night.

I had a good time, and she told me that she did was well. We agreed to meet again sometime. I'm looking forward to it. Acquaintance: acquired.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Its nice to find someone you click with.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats! That sounds lovely.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Niceee.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Cool! :clap

There's a user here I'd love to meet up with but I think maybe he forgot about me and doesn't come around here anymore. Lives too far away anyway. :sigh

ETA, oh, and another user I'd like to meet and who wanted to meet me, but I think I hurt them. -_-


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Good for you!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats bro. She's a good person .


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

@NoEgo, congratulations for taking the risk.

Well done.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Awesome!!!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Congrats. She is a good person.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> Nice


See you in a few years!!


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

LonelyLurker said:


> @NoEgo, congratulations for taking the risk.
> 
> Well done.


I wouldn't really say I took much of a risk. I've met people who I've talked to online before, and we have been acquainted online for a while. Before, we were kind of kicking around the idea of meeting someday, and we finally made it happen.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Guaranteed this is actually Virgo and NoEgo is locked in a cupboard somewhere.

I'm onto you.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

NoEgo said:


> I wouldn't really say I took much of a risk. I've met people who I've talked to online before, and we have been acquainted online for a while. Before, we were kind of kicking around the idea of meeting someday, and we finally made it happen.


Oh OK, it's still good though, I know some people here would struggle with that.

Glad it went well though.:smile2:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

demon queen said:


> See you in a few years!!



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I`ll be in Starbucks, Southampton, England on Saturday morning, please any of you feel free to pop in for a chat !! please, anyone  I`ll even pose for photos for a coffee or some loose change.

*this offer is not open to @CloudChaser, @naes, and @LonelyLurker.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

SFC01 said:


> *this offer is not open to @*CloudChaser* , @*naes* , and @*LonelyLurker* .


The fact that you thought to mention me by name, even if it was to deny me entry, still makes you a closer friend than anyone else I know.

Besides, I don't go anywhere with 'south' in the name.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

CloudChaser said:


> The fact that you thought to mention me by name, even if it was to deny me entry, still makes you a closer friend than anyone else I know.
> 
> Besides, I don't go anywhere with 'south' in the name.


I'm only horrible to my friends !!

Fair enough though, if you are from up north, I doubt you could afford to buy me a coffee anyway :smile2:


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I wondered where she went. Nice to see she's still alive and seems to be doing okay.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> *this offer is not open to @CloudChaser, @naes, and @LonelyLurker.


:laugh:

I didn't want to come anyway. :crying: (it's my allergies)


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

LonelyLurker said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I didn't want to come anyway. :crying: (it's my allergies)


well of course, thats why I said not open to you - too far for naes, too expensive and hot for our northern friend cloudchaser and your allergies of course.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> well of course, thats why I said not open to you - too far for naes, too expensive and hot for our northern friend cloudchaser and your allergies of course.


Sorry mate, you hurt my feelings, I fear your chance of a beautiful friendship has now been lost.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

LonelyLurker said:


> Sorry mate, you hurt my feelings, I fear your chance of a beautiful friendship has now been lost.


as long as you dont de-friend me on here - took ages to win you round on that front.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> as long as you dont de-friend me on here - took ages to win you round on that front.


You can de-friend? :O

You're safe, for now.


----------

